# Pensacola or AL pier?



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

Would it be better fishing at Pensacola or AL pier early tomorrow morning? Thanks


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

From what I've heard Pensacola has been getting early morning kings. I'll be out there around 7 to fish the bud light fishing rodeo


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

it's the luck of the draw, either one, could be on fire ..... you won't know unless your their and if not it will be too late when you do find out ....Gulf shores you will need a salt water license , Pensacola is included in the day pass


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you!!!! ;-}


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If you go out to pensacola and see someone with an old 706z on a rainshadow 1088 with fuji k guides wrapped with green and yellow, thats me


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Well how did it go for you...?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I went to PCOLA and the kings turned on for a little. Lost 2 kings, 1 right after the hookup and 1 going under the pier. Bobos made a little appearance in the morning but not much after that.


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

My uncle wanted to go to AL for the shade in the middle:/ Me & my cousin sooooo wanted to go to P'cola I knew it would have been better


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh well. If you ever want someone to go to Pcola with, I'll be there. Just shoot me a PM


----------

